# [SOLVED] Iphone



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm having this issue were my iPhone 3G keeps crashing out of some apps and safari also

I'ts an 8 gb

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Iphone*

Iv alsso tried restoring the phone and a soft reset with no avail


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Iphone*

Did you do a full restore?


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Iphone*

Hiya

How do you mean a full restore?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Iphone*

Like restore the phone to factory settings. Like the day you got it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Iphone*

try backing up your phone, do a reset, then install the backup. it will fix some issues though I think your problem is your iphone is out of date and the apps are written for the newer iphones and newer ios.


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Iphone*

Ok thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## iphonerepairs (Nov 6, 2012)

Reboot your phone or go to factory setting and restored factory setting.


----------

